
Where is the new Hacker News? - agravier
How to win rock-paper-scissors... I see from this type of submission or from the [pic] frontpage elements that the HN user base is growing. This is not meant as a criticism, as I know it's probably the fate of all good social news portals, but can anyone point to a fresh community oriented towards [technological] innovation, star-ups, etc?
======
zemaj
I've been here 1184 days, and consume the majority of my online news from
links on HN.

It's always been like this.

Like any social news site, you can never get content that perfectly suits what
you want. When you start looking for content you think doesn't suit your
tastes, you will find always find it.

Nothing has changed.

Vote up posts you think suit HN and ignore ones you don't.

------
Confusion
From the guidelines:

    
    
      If your account is less than a year old, please don't submit comments saying
      that HN is turning into Reddit. (It's a common semi-noob illusion.)
    

Granted, yours is 391 days old, but your participation is pretty low, so you
should wonder whether you are actually in any position to make this complaint.

~~~
presty
I have 894 days and I'd like to complain.

~~~
sovande
870 days and second

~~~
kaens
Maybe we should all post some Erlang articles instead of feel-good business
articles and light reading.

------
chroma
The programming subreddit is sorta similar:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/programming>

I haven't found anything really comparable to HN. IMO, the quality of
submissions and comments has gone downhill. It's a common problem of fast
growth in a forum: Too many newbies show up, outnumbering the old members. The
newbies don't learn the old culture/mannerisms/whatever. Bam, endless
September.

~~~
quadhome
The growth factor also lends itself to a simple expansion of interests. More
people mean more attention to a more diverse set of subjects.

The Internet couldn't have supported Wikipedia before the Endless September.

~~~
chroma
Wikipedia has to fight entropy as well. They have admins and other moderators
who enforce policy about what users can do. Becoming an admin requires
spending at least several months editing, and collecting enough friends to get
you voted in. HN lets anyone join and submit/comment/upvote stuff right away.

I know it would be a lot of work, but it would be nice to have a "filter all
comments and submissions by people who joined after time X" feature. Or at
least let me ignore specific users. Oh, and anything I flag should never again
be seen by me.

~~~
tspiteri
Filtering comments by people who joined after time X would have resulted in
people not seeing your own comment, you being only 49 days hn-old.

------
maxklein
This is the new old HN: <http://techstartu.ps/>

~~~
thibaut_barrere
The colors are quite painful to my eyes, although this looks interesting!

------
Kototama
It's here : <http://news.ycombinator.com/classic>

~~~
haasted
Could you elaborate? What is "classic"? A special way to rank the stories?

~~~
niyazpk
In the classic page the ranking is based on the votes from accounts older than
1 year.

------
koevet
I don't think the value of a site like HN lies in the submissions - or at
least not entirely. What I find really engaging in HN is the quality of the
comments, very often insightful and pointing to interesting resources.

------
mechanical_fish
Took me five minutes to figure out what you were talking about. The submission
is off the front page, already.

Consider: editors sleep. I've noticed a tendency for less-topical stuff to
appear on the front page on weekends and at, say, 9am UTC, when the entire USA
is asleep, and when it is 2am in Silicon Valley. From this I conclude that a
sizable fraction of hardcore HN vets, including the team with Super Moderator
Powers, lives and works in the USA, particularly in CA. This, of course, is no
surprise at all.

So, try reading HN at the better times. Or, recruit more English-speaking,
tasteful HN readers in Central Asia, India, China, Australia.

Or you might just try to laugh off the occasional stupid story.

Or, launch your own. An HN rival launches every week. Sometimes one even grows
large enough to be noticed.

------
revorad
As long as there are people like pg, patio11, gruseom, grellas, cperciva,
tptacek, edw519, jacquesm, vaksel, swombat, mechanical_fish, jgrahamc,
raganwald, DanielBMarkham, mahmud and many more participating and engaging in
awesome disucssions, HN is the place to be.

------
csomar
When there is no interesting technical/startup/business story, and other
stories are worth read, so why not read them?

If there are startup stories, articles or discussions that are worth reading,
they'll hit the front page in HN.

That being said, HN is community for self-improvement. The story "How money
restricts life's pleasures" has no relation to hacking/finance/startup but can
be life changing and may be even change the track of your startup.

You are your startup. Improve yourself and your startup will also improve.

~~~
nzjames
I definitely think HN has become somewhat of an Apple PR centre as of late.
Anyone on here is surely going to get that news from another outlet aren't
they?

~~~
malte
I wouldn't call it an "Apple PR centre". Most of the Apple related submissions
recently are of critical nature (e.g. antenna issues, restrictions of the
iPhone SDK). I agree, sometimes the Apple related share of stories on the
front page is overwhelming, but you should also consider how many
startups/developers depend on things happening around Apple.

For me it's not about getting the Apple news from HN, but following the (high
level) discussions about them.

------
djhworld
I'm new to HN, I only signed up a month or two ago and it's been a great
portal for tech stuff for me, it takes pride of place in my RSS schedule.

------
neuromancer2600
Not sure to what extent HN is bother you, but maybe slashdot.org is more what
you're asking for. Other than that, I believe that today's news about
Flipboard (flipboard.com) is the future. So, maybe it's time to filter stories
through multiple Twitter accounts accordingly...

------
MutinyCmbntr
For my mileage HN is better than digg, reddit, delicious.com/popular and
anything in my news reader.

------
pclark
<http://quora.com>

------
tkahn6
Maybe only allow commenting to those accounts older than say, 50 days? I know
I lurked here a long time before I made an account and started commenting.

It would keep the trolls out and select for those users who truly value the
community.

